# Копчик



## Сергеич (8 Апр 2008)

Был на приеме у остеопата, который сказал, что у меня сильное искривление копчика, и надо его выпрямить.
 Посоветуйте - надо ли это делать, и не ухудшит ли эта процедура состояние?
                Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (8 Апр 2008)

А что у Вас за состояние? Болит? что, как, где, когда, связь...


----------



## Сергеич (9 Апр 2008)

Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> А что у Вас за состояние? Болит? что, как, где, когда, связь...


По данным МРТ у меня: Лордоз выпрямлен, Левосторонний сколиоз, Определяются задние грыжи дисков (медиальная L3/L4 0,5 см, диффузная L4/L5 0,5 см, Правосторонняя парафораминальная грыжа диска L5/S1 0,4 см,
визуализируются задние диффузные протрузии дисков L1-L3 размерами 0,3 см). Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений п пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника, грыжи дисков L3-S1.
  Время от времени у меня боли в пояснице с левой стороны, возникают они 
иногда от нагрузки, а иногда и без.
  Я делаю специальные упражнения, хожу на лыжах, летом на велосипеде и это помогает. В молодости интенсивно занимался спортом.
О себе - мне 67 лет, рост 168 см, вес 65 кг, пол- муж.
                           Благодарю за ответ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2008)

"сильное" искривление видно на снимке.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (9 Апр 2008)

> Время от времени у меня боли в пояснице с левой стороны, возникают они
> иногда от нагрузки, а иногда и без.
> Я делаю специальные упражнения, хожу на лыжах, летом на велосипеде и это помогает. В молодости интенсивно занимался спортом.
> О себе - мне 67 лет, рост 168 см, вес 65 кг, пол- муж.



Создается впечатление, что Вы делаете все правильно для поддержания своего здоровья.  Не думаю, что Ваши проблемы определяются копчиком и что-либо изменится после его лечения.


----------

